# 1st time all grain brew - how much hops to add?



## Beerbarron1 (2/9/13)

[SIZE=medium]Hi I am new to home brewing and am having a go at my 1st[/SIZE] all grain....(trying a Oktoberfest style) with the following:
[SIZE=medium]3 kg Pilsner Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium].5 kg Caramel Malt Dark[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium].5kg Victory Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]The hops I have are:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Tettnanger and Warrior – both pellets (about 90g of each)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]How much of the hops would I need to add to the boil and at what times? Unsure about where to start with this....my brew pot hold 8 litres....any advice is greatly appreciated....Thanks  [/SIZE]


----------



## Rocker1986 (2/9/13)

Hey Beerbarron,

Firstly, welcome to brewing and the slippery slope of all grain. 

Secondly, it's impossible to answer that question without knowing what the target IBU's are and the alpha acid % of the hops. Generally you would add some at 60 mins from the end of boil for bitterness, but how much depends on the answers to the questions in the previous sentence.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/9/13)

You might want to checkout some brewing software, plenty around .
This will help you work out IBUs and addition amounts and times.
I use promash but it doesn't seem to be popular as it was.
Nev


----------



## Beerbarron1 (2/9/13)

Thanks Great Head....in looking at others I am guessing I am after IBU of 28% or thereabouts. No idea on what alpha is or how to work it out.... not wanting too much bitterness....cheers bb1


----------



## stakka82 (2/9/13)

Hey mate, download brewmate, it's one of the more simple programs and is free. Great for a beginner.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/9/13)

Alpha acid % should be written on your hop packet ?
You will need this info to work at total IBUs.
Nev


----------



## big78sam (2/9/13)

An 8 litre brew pot is pretty small for 4 kg of grain. Do you have anything bigger? A 19L pot from Big W costs around $20...


----------



## Beerbarron1 (3/9/13)

Great advice all round thanks heaps....I will look at brewmaster today.....on the Big W 19L pot.....maybe a dumbass questiosn....where do you buy and what other things do you need to get a tap set up on the pot?


----------



## CosmicBertie (3/9/13)

Where did you get the info about the grain weights from? If its from a recipe then generally the recipe has hop weights and times too. If you have it, post it up and we can help you.

There are many websites/shops to buy the various parts needed, check out some of the sponsors at the very top of the page. I can personally vouch for Keg King and Grain & Grape.

Generally, if you cant weld stainless steel then most people opt for a weldless tap fitting. You'd need to drill a hole in your pot, purchase a ball valve, nipple (heh heh, i said nipple), silicone washers, nuts (all stainless steel) and some PTFE tape.


----------



## QldKev (3/9/13)

Also try and read up on some proven recipes and stick to them for a while, it makes life easier. Otherwise if you make a brew that is ordinary, was it your procedure or the random ingredients that caused it? Once you get a few brews under your belt then have a play designing your own.


----------



## micblair (3/9/13)

I watched hours of youtube before I took the plunge, and even then I got to shadow on a couple of all-grain brews before I went solo (never doing any brewing prior). Does your LHBS run demo days?


----------



## lukasfab (5/9/13)

read nicks $20 stove top biab

I had never brewed a thing until I came across that thread and just went for it
easy as, then i got brewmate to input recipes

get a 19l pot from big W and a bag from your LHB and your away, from here you will read more, brew more and learn more


----------



## Yob (5/9/13)

lukasfab said:


> read nicks $30 stove top biab
> 
> I had never brewed a thing until I came across that thread and just went for it
> easy as, then i got brewmate to input recipes
> ...


FTFY

of LRG's man sized methode http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/60922-2-pot-stovetop-ag-with-lauter/

+1 for brewmate


----------



## Phillo (5/9/13)

Cosmic Bertie said:


> (heh heh, i said nipple), silicone washers, nuts (all stainless steel) and some PTFE tape.


And 'nuts' :lol:


----------

